# New therapist, and shes way too hot



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I recently decided to go with a school counselor to help me out with SA. My initial counselor was this really cool guy, I explained to him my condition and what was going on, he was very understanding and said he dealt with patients just like me. The next week I meet up with him and we talk about some deep stuff, like family issues, friend issues, and basically the deep nature of my anxiety. Well a week later he tells me he would like me to see another therapist because he is too booked, he said if I want I can switch back to him, but I would only be able to see him once a week if lucky.

So, I agree to it and decide to see this other therapist. As soon as I walk in I see this HOT chick standing there dressed up like shes a counselor. I initially think dude, if she is my counselor there is no way I would be able to open up to her, I'd get too lost in her eyes to ever do that. 5 minutes later she approaches me and tells me shes my new counselor. 
During the session I felt like I was holding back a lot because of her looks. I don't know if I want to continue with her because I feel like I might hold back a lot and not grow from it. Plus, shes more concerned with techniques with combating my anxiety, whereas my previous counselor talked about really deep issues that really got to the roots I felt.

What do you guys think? Has anyone else ever been in a situation like me? Should I continue to see how it is or switch right back to the counselor whom I felt more comfortable with?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

switch back, you have to be comfy


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Stay with her and get confident talking to attractive women.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't think having the attraction issue come in way of getting better would be a good idea. definitely go back to the other guy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I would definitely switch back. You're focused on her looks, with the other one you were focusing on your issues. You aren't trying to attract your counselor in anyway.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a fear of attractive women too. I would rather a teacher be an old lady than young and attractive. I can't even imagine being able to open up to a hot therapist.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

n1kkuh said:


> Ok, I recently decided to go with a school counselor to help me out with SA. My initial counselor was this really cool guy, I explained to him my condition and what was going on, he was very understanding and said he dealt with patients just like me. The next week I meet up with him and we talk about some deep stuff, like family issues, friend issues, and basically the deep nature of my anxiety. Well a week later he tells me he would like me to see another therapist because he is too booked, he said if I want I can switch back to him, but I would only be able to see him once a week if lucky.
> 
> So, I agree to it and decide to see this other therapist. As soon as I walk in I see this HOT chick standing there dressed up like shes a counselor. I initially think dude, if she is my counselor there is no way I would be able to open up to her, I'd get too lost in her eyes to ever do that. 5 minutes later she approaches me and tells me shes my new counselor.
> During the session I felt like I was holding back a lot because of her looks. I don't know if I want to continue with her because I feel like I might hold back a lot and not grow from it. Plus, shes more concerned with techniques with combating my anxiety, whereas my previous counselor talked about really deep issues that really got to the roots I felt.
> ...


if it were me i'd find it very hard to be able to open up to her as being around attractive woman makes me ten times more anxious than i already am. if it were a guy or if it were a woman of normal avergae looks then id feel more confy but if its this big hot chic id be like ''sh!t i cantr open up to her incase she judges me''

the thing to remeber is that she is a counsellor. she is there to help you and she wont judge. there is no need to get emarrassed infornt of her. personally id make the effort to try and open up to her and try and be concious of the fact that she wont judge me. if i tried this and i was able to relax around her then id stcik with her cos then u are getting the bonus of not only a therapy session but a perving session also.

if i tried to open up to her but just found it to awkward then id deffinately switch to a different counsellor but id deffinately give it a try 1st cos being able to feel relaxed around a woman like that will do heaps for your confidence and u'll find that when u are around other people in life u will feel much more relaxed arounfd them becasue u are alrready used to a woman who has the potentail to turn you into a nervous wreck

boobs gallor i say


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I say stay with her and open up to her. Since she's a woman she'll be able to give you insight from a woman's point-of-view, which helps us SAer. I once had a therapist I was attracted to. She was almost 20 years old than me, but, to me she was very attractive MILF type. I had no problem opening up to her. I think it helped that she was a female.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I would be really uncomforable with a handsome guy as a doctor. If it's the common virus flu then it should be quite fine but having to talk to him about my personal feelings for an hour is certainly going to be rather uncomfortable. I would never tell some of the things I want to tell and will eventually end up focusing on "what he will be thinking of me" rather than worrying about my SA.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

its_Rob said:


> Stay with her and get confident talking to attractive women.


What he said.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

def def switch back, unless what u're worried about is being able to relate to girls better. for me i have other things to worry about before getting to that, and i def need someone i can feel comfy with in order to achieve that--like others said, i don't want to take the focus away from my therapy.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I had another session with her today. I was feeling a lot more comfortable, but I was still holding a lot back, and I would still definitely love to bang her. With this therapist she focuses more on the anxiety issue that I have and talks about techniques on dealing with my anxiety here are some things she taught me: 
1. Identify what is giving you anxiety, what are you thoughts, how can you express them? 
2. Try to rationalize with your thoughts and look at the pros of a given situation along with the cons. For ex: You wanna go to a party , but you choose to stay at home instead. SO, you realize staying at home will make you feel safe and comfortable, CONS: if you stay at home you will not experience anything new, you wont meet any new people, and you may feel regret that you chose to do so. 
I usually look at only the pros for my bad habits, not the cons.
With my other therapist, the guy one, he looked at the root issues and he really got into my personal life. He asked me if I had a girlfriend and if I had sex with her etc. I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable disclosing that kind of information with the girl therapist, luckily she hasn't asked. Just curious, Which therapist sounds better to you guys?


----------



## notcopingwell (Nov 20, 2008)

also from experience with professions like doctors, surgeons, physios - the ones that are booked out are for a reason, they're great at what they do.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

find another therapist im uncomfotable talking about my issues let alone with some good looking woman.


----------



## Agr1ppa (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in a similar situation at the moment, and I'm so distracted by the sheer effort not to look like I'm ready to mount the table that a lot of useful information goes over my head.
If you think that you can look at her as a professional doing her job rather than a friend, it might help you to trust her with embarrassing information without worrying about whether that will make you appear less attractive to her.

If you're unable to keep your eyes from her chest, it may be a good idea to go back to the 'cool guy'. At the end of the day it's about making you feel that you can trust this person with your fears and that they can take this information and use it to help you.

It didn't help when she was demonstrating breathing exercises and making me look at her chest. Sheesh!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hot therapists or psychologists or whatever scare me! I too find it hard to open up to them when normally I'm calm with medical personnel since I've seen soo many in my life.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I'd stay. Speak to her as your therapist but use he experience to help get over fear of hot women. Dang you're lucky!


----------



## mysteryguy85 (Aug 24, 2008)

One time I had a problem that required medical attention. Let's just say this problem involved the nether regions. I hoped for an old guy doctor...nope, beautiful, young, gorgeous doctor.
So nervous! 
Haha
I wouldn't mind a hot therapist so long as she knew her stuff.
How old's she?


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I would switch personally.

I guess it's up to personal choice and reasoning really. If you think you can get past the looks carry on if you think you can not then switch.

A therapist has to be someone you can openly trust, which does mean been able to talk everything through with them.

Hope you work this one out.

Take Care

:hide


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

u can try seeing her for a few weeks.if it's still the same like you feel now yu can switch back to your previous guy therapist.


----------



## korsier (Oct 13, 2006)

you'll regret it if you don't keep her


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> I'd stay. Speak to her as your therapist but use he experience to help get over fear of hot women. Dang you're lucky!


The way I see it, if I'm going to pay obscene amounts of money for therapy, I _demand_ that my therapist be hitable.:lol

Okay, seriously, if you feel that her hitability is obstructing any progress, you should probably switch back.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I've decided that I'm going to dump this chick. Despite the fact that many people think it would help me become more comfortable talking to hot chicks, its not what I'm in therapy for. Not to mention after I explained my symptoms in more depth she came to the conclusion that the techniques that she had taught me for the last 3 weeks would be non-effective! It took her 3 fckin weeks to figure out that her treatments wouldn't help me. I was pretty pissed when she told me this and now I'm going to see a psychiatrist for medication, what ever works I guess.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Dude, I'd be way too intimidated by that. My advice is to find a different therapist. Plus it sounds like your first therapist was working much better for you than this new one, go back to him.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

n1kkuh said:


> Ok, I recently decided to go with a school counselor to help me out with SA. My initial counselor was this really cool guy, I explained to him my condition and what was going on, he was very understanding and said he dealt with patients just like me. The next week I meet up with him and we talk about some deep stuff, like family issues, friend issues, and basically the deep nature of my anxiety. Well a week later he tells me he would like me to see another therapist because he is too booked, he said if I want I can switch back to him, but I would only be able to see him once a week if lucky.
> 
> So, I agree to it and decide to see this other therapist. As soon as I walk in I see this HOT chick standing there dressed up like shes a counselor. I initially think dude, if she is my counselor there is no way I would be able to open up to her, I'd get too lost in her eyes to ever do that. 5 minutes later she approaches me and tells me shes my new counselor.
> During the session I felt like I was holding back a lot because of her looks. I don't know if I want to continue with her because I feel like I might hold back a lot and not grow from it. Plus, shes more concerned with techniques with combating my anxiety, whereas my previous counselor talked about really deep issues that really got to the roots I felt.
> ...


If you start to get a boner think about car accidents and old nuns.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol entertaining topic. I do understand how you could get "lost in her eyes" and not be able to process anything efficiently, sensory overload. You would have gotten more comfy most likely, but if the techniques were flawed & wanna try meds then it is probably for the best. Good luck.


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

Hell, I'd gladly pay out the money just to sit there and be able to look at her for an hour even if nothing got accomplished. I don't get to see hot women unless they're on TV or the internet. I would enjoy seeing one in person. Not only that, but she would be forced to pay attention to me for the whole time instead of walking past me like I'm the janitor (like they do when I'm at the grocery store). There's no way I could pass it up. A hot chick is such a rare find and it's the thing I'd rather see now than anything else in the world.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

A hot chick is such a rare find? I guess L.A. and Ohio are two totally different places.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe instead of opening up to her shell open up for u .seriously tho it may help u open up to someone ur not comfortable with,but if ur not ready for that itll probly be better to stay wit the other one but i think u should give her a chance.also my first therapist was a pretty lady it was difficult,i couldnt look at her cuz i caught myself looking at her breasts and i didnt want her to catch me and say "how does that make u feel?"i was but a young hormonal 14 yr old


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

its_Rob said:


> Stay with her and get confident talking to attractive women.


I agree 100%. It might take more time to open up to her, but if she's supportive you'll probably get a boost of self-confidence. If after a while you find she's not helping then switch back.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i saw a psychiatrist last year who i found very attractive but i didnt come across your problems. mainly because my SA far better than it was years ago that i dont have problems talking to attractive women anymore. if i were in your shoes i though i would switch back


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

bobbawobba said:


> .also my first therapist was a pretty lady it was difficult,i couldnt look at her cuz i caught myself looking at her breasts and i didnt want her to catch me and say "how does that make u feel?"


:roflMy therapist is also really attractive and young(only 2 years older then me), I managed to stop "glancing" at her like that or least keep it to a miniuim(sp?)


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

The therapist I had for almost 2 years started to become "attractive" to me after a few months. I think it was the fact that it was someone of the opposite sex who I could blab on to about myself. Ah, insecurity always dictates who I fall "in love" with. Sometimes this made it difficult, a few times I thought of him sexually. This came and went, eventually I fell in love with this woman teacher I had and she was all I could think about lol.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 2 therapists right now, one who has been my therapist since I was 8 and another who is new.

My older therapist is a woman and I had (and still) a tought time talking to her about certain issues (like sex or women in general)

My other therapist is a guy but very laid back and smart. He is helping me with my S.A. and has done a great job lately with me. I am seeing him more now because he is easier to talk to about things than my other therapist does.

I say switch back, having a comfortable person to talk to is key, how will you get your problems out with an intimidating person helping you?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've seen porn movies that start out like this...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

n1kkuh said:


> A hot chick is such a rare find? I guess L.A. and Ohio are two totally different places.


I live in Ohio and I see hot chicks all the time. I guess OhioFatso and I must live in two different parts of the state. :lol


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

shyguy246 said:


> i've seen porn movies that start out like this...


lol!


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

my understanding is you're not supposed to work w/a therapist where there could potentially be an attraction issue.

Ya I think you should switch back. But the anxiety is supposed to be best worked on w/the cognitive therapy, which looks at the thinking that causes and increases the anxiety, in order to treat it. Sounds like she was using more that type, where he was more focusing on feelings.

But I'd go back to him and work on doing better w/"Hot chicks" out there, not in the therapy room. And maybe ask about cognitive therapy. I got a book for anxiety it uses cognitive theory, I do think it's very helpful.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> You should **** her.
> 
> Jk. I personally think that a cute (not hot..) female therapist is actually best, for me at least I mean. I have this super cute early 30s asian therapist who's just amazing. I fell in love with her but that doesn't stop me from spilling myself out to her at the same time. Maye my SA's just not really that bad.
> 
> In any case, you should get a real therapist and not some school one. Otherwise they'll just push you off to someone else and not really help you like that one guy. Good luck with your problem anyways.


Well they are real therapists they have PHD's and what not its just that this ***** is incompetent imo. I'm over the fact that she's hot and I kind of just find her annoying at this point. She's always asking me about anxiety this anxiety that, what are your thoughts in this situation, how anxious were you from 1-10, all we talk about is anxiety and it gets boring. I told her I'm sick and tired of constantly talking about anxiety, I know I want to be able to socialize more freely but god damn there are other things in my life that I want to talk about, other than feelings and thoughts of anxiety.

As for you, I don't know why you would want to fall in love with your therapist and share your deepest insecurities, but by all means what ever works for you bud. Maybe you got some Tony Soprano action going on there.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> Nah I just have a bad habit of falling for every attractive girl I see because I'm not exposed to enough of them cuz of SA lolz.


LOl, I was like that too, but for some reason I always attracted the girls that I had no interest in .


----------



## Iioixo (Jan 19, 2009)

When I first met my therapist, I quickly realized she was one of the most attractive women I'd ever seen. Having such a person also be the person who you open up to the most, who is more understanding and supportive of you than most people in the rest of your life, doesn't help the matter. But for all the time I've been seeing her, I've actually just forced myself not to think about her in that sort of way, because I wanted to be able to talk to her about my issues instead of being distracted by an infatuation. It's worked pretty well for me. Ironically, my ability to do this comes from years of forcing myself to deny feelings of attraction to women I knew and interacted with, because at the time that seemed like the best way to keep myself looking cool and calm and not acting like a moron around girls (I figured not looking like an idiot but being incredibly lonely was better than acting like a moron and still being incredibly lonely), which I now realize was a pretty horrible way of dealing with the world in most situations, even if it is productive when dealing with my therapist.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Seriously speaking, if I were paying money to seek help for my problem, I'd love to keep it as professional as possible.

I am looking for a cure for my problems. Not attraction and all that unnecessary ****.


----------



## NotALoser? (Dec 13, 2008)

n1kkuh said:


> Ok, I recently decided to go with a school counselor to help me out with SA. My initial counselor was this really cool guy, I explained to him my condition and what was going on, he was very understanding and said he dealt with patients just like me. The next week I meet up with him and we talk about some deep stuff, like family issues, friend issues, and basically the deep nature of my anxiety. Well a week later he tells me he would like me to see another therapist because he is too booked, he said if I want I can switch back to him, but I would only be able to see him once a week if lucky.
> 
> So, I agree to it and decide to see this other therapist. As soon as I walk in I see this HOT chick standing there dressed up like shes a counselor. I initially think dude, if she is my counselor there is no way I would be able to open up to her, I'd get too lost in her eyes to ever do that. 5 minutes later she approaches me and tells me shes my new counselor.
> During the session I felt like I was holding back a lot because of her looks. I don't know if I want to continue with her because I feel like I might hold back a lot and not grow from it. Plus, shes more concerned with techniques with combating my anxiety, whereas my previous counselor talked about really deep issues that really got to the roots I felt.
> ...


I only read this post, and I can only say that I wish I could have this problem. It would be the closest thing I have to a sex life. :teeth


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I wish I had a hot one. I keep getting ugly people. >.>
-cough- 
Anyway, I don't know, when I get near hot guys I clam up and go into invalid mode, so yeah. If you have that problem, I'd switch back, but if she's hitting more on the actual problem and not just your life (I do think she should ask about your life and what you do because there could be things in there, helping or holding you back or things that could give her clues about what's going on) then keep seeing her. I somehow don't think you have to worry about 'banging' her as it would be unprofessional, so she probably won't go that road.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> Believe it or not it's actually pretty common for therapists and their patients to fall for each other. I've seen it more than once. Kind of mind boggling.


Well, I need to find a hot one (and his twin) and get him to fall in love with me. Wouldn't help my SAD at all, but I'd be a lot happier. :heart

But, it's better to have a good therapist over a hot one, unless the hot one is good. Then it's extremely better.


----------



## RaiderSix (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know what to tell you, but mine is very attractive too. I was expecting and old guy with coke bottle glasses and got a MILF instead. :sus


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

n1kkuh said:


> LOl, I was like that too, but for some reason I always attracted the girls that I had no interest in .


they're attracted to you _because_ you have no interest in them 

I'm 23 and I just realized this, but it's really helped in attracting girls (it's gotta be genuine though, can't fake it). Now if I can just figure out what to do next, hahahaha


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

JCMiller23 said:


> they're attracted to you _because_ you have no interest in them
> 
> I'm 23 and I just realized this, but it's really helped in attracting girls (it's gotta be genuine though, can't fake it). Now if I can just figure out what to do next, hahahaha


why the hell does it work like that? Its like you treat em like crap and they come to you MORE. I thought girls were attracted to guys who make them feel good, but I guess I always made fun of them in a way that always made me laugh, so I guess they enjoyed that as well.


----------

